# Maritime Beach Club (RCI #5042)



## judyjht (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone been there since 1999?  It is right on the beach but the reports are so old I wondered!!  Help.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, last November I believe, on a 3-night bonus-time visit. The 2-BR units are great, because one bedroom is oceanfront, as is the living room, so you can hear the ocean as you sleep, if it's warm enough. And these units have a real balcony. I think it's a very nice resort, and has free internet plus free wi-fi in the lobby. 

We did have one problem initially, which was that turning on the heating units (which we needed) had that awful burning-dust odor, so bad that we couldn't stand it. Maybe this is only the case when the heat is used for the first time in the season, but whatever, it wasn't acceptable. We asked to be moved and after telling us they couldn't, they finally found us another unit, which didn't have the same problem, and then everything was fine.

I would accept an exchange into the 2-BR for sure. We stayed in a studio over 10 years ago, and they don't have a real sit-down balcony. The 1-BR units may not either, and are very small.

Edited to add: you can see the floorplans here:
http://www.defenderresorts.com/defenderresorts/lodging/nmb/maritime/fl pl.htm


----------



## shagnut (Nov 27, 2007)

I was there probably 10 yrs ago and at that timeit needed refurbishing but the location of being on the beach was reason enuff to take it. I like the fact that it's near all the shag clubs and right around the corner from Hoskins , my fav eating joint in that area.  shaggy


----------



## judyjht (Nov 28, 2007)

I think I might take it - it is 4th of July week - 2009 so the heating system won't be a problem!  Also, it is a one bedroom - full kitchen - just the two of us so not a problem!  Can't wait to go to a shag place!!


----------



## judyjht (Nov 28, 2007)

OK - I booked it!!  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Judy,
While you're still in your 24-hr grace period - if it matters, I can see on the floorplan that the 1-BR definitely doesn't have a sit-down balcony. You can open the sliding glass doors and stand up out there on a little ledge. If that doesn't matter to you since you'll be out on the beach anyway, then have a great trip!

Shaggy, we never tried Hoskins but we'll have to next trip - since Sam & Omie's is both of our kinda place!


----------



## shagnut (Nov 28, 2007)

Laurie, you'll love Hoskins if you like Sam & Omie's.  It's down home cooking, but also surprisingly good seafood. Nothing fancy.

Lots of good shag clubs (right across from Hoskins) and on both corners. 

shaggy


----------



## judyjht (Nov 29, 2007)

I did see that it is a very small balcony - guess we'll have to go sit on the beach with the morning coffee!!  Thank!


----------

